# I need more meat!



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 26, 2007)

There are times when I wish I wasn't such a BigBellySSBBW. I want more meat on my legs and arms and ass...and boobs! But it seems that anytime I put on weight it goes to my belly and if I lose weight it comes off everywhere but my belly....so the end result is that I have a huge belly no matter what.

I was wondering if anyone had any tricks to chunking up the rest of the body. I would like to be even, lol. I know it probably isn't possible, but it was worth a go.

As I child I used to imagine being hooked up to a machine that would suck fat from my belly to other parts of my body. I'm just such an apple that I look at pears with envy.

Any words of wisdom? Any ideas? I'm not looking to gain weight overall, I'm looking to even myself out a bit, if I can.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (May 26, 2007)

^^hmmmm, sounds like a tricky situation. I have a idea, maybe you can do sit ups, a few at a time...and put some barbell weights laying flat on your belly while you're laying down. Start with light weights and increase every week or so, make sure you don't overdo. It might help to make your belly smaller and burn the fat off the belly. Sit ups and pushing your belly in and out with weights helps from what I know.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 26, 2007)

Studies have shown that consuming trans fats (such as partially hydrogenated oil) causes people to accumulate fat in their abdomen.

Now, I have no proof of this second part and I am not aware of any studies but it seems to me that cultures that tend to get their dietary fat from monounsaturated fat sources like olive oil (ie Mediterranean people) tend to be curvier or pear shaped. Again I'm not saying this of all Mediterranean people or anything I'm just picturing Sofia Loren and Rachael Ray in my head.

In any case, I don't know how much difference overall it would make because where one puts on weight is largely due to genetics and hormonal balance.

The fact that people tend to lose weight first from other areas they are less concerned with I'm convinced is just some sort of cruel joke the universe plays on us


----------



## biancaneve (May 26, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> There are times when I wish I wasn't such a BigBellySSBBW. I want more meat on my legs and arms and ass...and boobs! But it seems that anytime I put on weight it goes to my belly and if I lose weight it comes off everywhere but my belly....so the end result is that I have a huge belly no matter what.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any tricks to chunking up the rest of the body. I would like to be even, lol. I know it probably isn't possible, but it was worth a go.
> 
> ...


I think you are very very beautiful with your big belly.
You'd accept belly fat as I accept my leg's fat. It's the life!


----------



## Seth Warren (May 26, 2007)

Until we have the technology to resequence DNA, I'm afraid that you're out of luck. Then again, I shudder to think of what some people would do with such technology... 

Third eye, anyone? They're half-off this week!


----------



## Totmacher (May 26, 2007)

Lift heavy stuff?


----------



## Chimpi (May 26, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Lift heavy stuff?



*Warning: Grotesque Link*


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> There are times when I wish I wasn't such a BigBellySSBBW. I want more meat on my legs and arms and ass...and boobs! But it seems that anytime I put on weight it goes to my belly and if I lose weight it comes off everywhere but my belly....so the end result is that I have a huge belly no matter what.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any tricks to chunking up the rest of the body. I would like to be even, lol. I know it probably isn't possible, but it was worth a go.
> 
> ...



Hi BigBellySSBBW:

1.You look great- and the impotant thing is that you feel grat and have a significant other that loves you for you.

2. I think you can 'change' your shape. This is what bodybuilders do all the time. I'll see what stuff I can come up. This is a different slant than the weightlifting stuff that I usually mention on the Boards...but, I will post a New Thread on the *Health Forum*. So stayed tuned.... 






ExpandingHorizons said:


> ^^hmmmm, sounds like a tricky situation. I have a idea, maybe you can do sit ups, a few at a time...and put some barbell weights laying flat on your belly while you're laying down. Start with light weights and increase every week or so, make sure you don't overdo. It might help to make your belly smaller and burn the fat off the belly. Sit ups and pushing your belly in and out with weights helps from what I know.




It may be a combination of the above -plus a losing the inches in one area (midsection) and maybe employing heavy weights for the lower body... 



Seth Warren said:


> Until we have the technology to resequence DNA, I'm afraid that you're out of luck. Then again, I shudder to think of what some people would do with such technology...
> 
> Third eye, anyone? They're half-off this week!



There could eb tricks on what one can do despite genetics;but, yes natural 'genetics' will make a limit as to how far one can go... 



Totmacher said:


> Lift heavy stuff?



As the would say in one of the bodybuilding mags *GO HEAVY or GO HOME* wonder if that could be a new motto for the Forum


----------



## BBWGwen (May 26, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *Warning: Grotesque Link*
> *link removed*



Dude . . I'm just about to go out for steak . . . thanks a lot! :huh:


----------



## coyote wild (May 26, 2007)

Just eat a lot of rice and beans. I don't know if it'll help, but it definitely wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 26, 2007)

coyote wild said:


> Just eat a lot of rice and beans. I don't know if it'll help, but it definitely wouldn't hurt.



It might not hurt YOU, but your hubby might appreciate a clothespin...for his nose.


----------



## Mechelle (May 26, 2007)

Squats. I think you should try doing 1 set of 15 reps once or twice a week. Add 5 lbs every week. Squats are probably the best excercise to build the muscle in your legs and butt which will add size and shape. 

View attachment squats.jpg


----------



## fa_foo (May 26, 2007)

OMG. That is the nastiest link ever. Could the OP either make their warning WAY 
WAY WAY more obvious and strongly worded, or could a mod delete that post/link?

I believe I'd be correct to say that most people do not want to see that, even if they are the type to look at NSFW (or even standard grotesque) images. That image was worse than the goatse.cs image from a while back. Ishy yucky.

foo


----------



## SchecterFA (May 27, 2007)

Seeing that link has just ensured that I'm going to be wide-awake for the next few hours, because I lift weights and looking at that makes me wonder what it would feel like.


----------



## Tooz (May 27, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> There are times when I wish I wasn't such a BigBellySSBBW.



You are so cute. That was such a cute way to say it. I'd offer some helpful advice, but I feel like we're in the same boat on this one!


----------



## Rainy (May 27, 2007)

There's been some utter rubbish posted in this thread!

Right.

Targetted fat gain, or spot reducing, doesn't work - end of story. Your body is predisposed to deposit fat in (mainly) certain areas. Yours is apparently your belly. Blokes who want six-packs will invariably work their abs through crunches and do very little else; 99.9% fail in this way. They may have abs of steel, but without a sufficiently low bf% you just won't see them.

End of the day: you'll gain or lose fat from wherever your body decides to take it - eating certain foods, doing x sit-ups etc will not change this. The affect weight-training will have is to increase muscle mass; I doubt the extent to which your shape will alter considering you're by no means in athletic form. Besides: would you rather spend your time doing compound lifts in the gym or sit around by the pool eating?


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2007)

Rainy said:


> There's been some utter rubbish posted in this thread!
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...



The trouble with this thinking is that just sitting around at the pool eating and not making an attempt to shape the body via exercise one is left pretty much at square one. 

This is not necessarily about getting a set of six pack abs (one has to be at a bf% of 10% or less)-but, *altering* the body to give the appearence that you have *changed* your shape. Granted we are all given certain genetics;but, bodybuilders have been successful in altering their shape through resisitance training. It's an idea that is at least worth a try. 

This is a multi-step process:getting the body use to the workout regimine - losing weight to reduce the midsection - then gaining weight to build mass through training. 

=========================================================
1..Check out - the following book by Edward Jackowski - Escape Your Shape- Simon & Shuster

**See the section on the profile for *'Rulers'* body shape. 

http://www.enotalone.com/article/5789.html

==================================================

2. ESCAPE YOUR SHAPE -FITNESS SYSTEM

http://www.workoutmusicvideo.com/ontveys1.html


----------



## Rainy (May 27, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> The trouble with this thinking is that just sitting around at the pool eating and not making an attempt to shape the body via exercise one is left pretty much at square one.
> 
> This is not necessarily about getting a set of six pack abs (one has to be at a bf% of 10% or less)-but, *altering* the body to give the appearence that you have *changed* your shape. Granted we are all given certain genetics;but, bodybuilders have been successful in altering their shape through resisitance training. It's an idea that is at least worth a try.
> 
> This is a multi-step process:getting the body use to the workout regimine - losing weight to reduce the midsection - then gaining weight to build mass through training.


Of course, but we're not talking about a college kid who wants to bulk up or a girl wanting to look trim in her bikini for the summer. 

From the very little I have read on these boards, the OP is very much bigger than your average "I wish I had a slimmer waist" woman. She also doesn't give much of an indication of how willing she is to dramatically change her exercise, nutrition, everyday life plans in order to alter her shape in any meaningful way - all of which require dedication and perspiration, and are needed for any gains.


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2007)

Rainy said:


> Of course, but we're not talking about a college kid who wants to bulk up or a girl wanting to look trim in her bikini for the summer.
> 
> From the very little I have read on these boards, the OP is very much bigger than your average "I wish I had a slimmer waist" woman. She also doesn't give much of an indication of how willing she is to dramatically change her exercise, nutrition, everyday life plans in order to alter her shape in any meaningful way - all of which require dedication and perspiration, and are needed for any gains.



*On Bodyshaping *

Absolutely - Body Shaping training that takes dedication and time- but, you do get results. Perhaps BigBellySSBBW and or other Dimmers can share more info on the changes that need to be made. I am far from an expert- and don't pretend to be- but, will offer what info that I can ocme up with and hope that it helps or sparks an idea somewhere. 

I wish I had some links on Women trainers- but, here is a link on Bruce Randall. In the 1950's- he built himself up from the mid 200 lbs range to a 
415lbs Powerlifter. He then dieted back to 225lbs and won several Bodybuilding Titles.

http://www.musclememory.com/show.php?a=Randall,+Bruce


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2007)

Rainy said:


> There's been some utter rubbish posted in this thread!


 
Agreed. I think the suggestion of performing squats was the most hilarious thing yet. Even though it wasn't directed at me, I sat here thinking that I'd be in the hospital for a total knee replacement upon trying it. 

I think some of the people posting are forgetting that they are not discussing a regular or even mid-sized person here. A high number of the women on DIM, the op included, are supersized and beyond so the conventional weight loss and/or body shaping advice does not really apply.


----------



## ciaobella (May 27, 2007)

Isa said:


> Agreed. I think the suggestion of performing squats was the most hilarious thing yet. Even though it wasn't directed at me, I sat here thinking that I'd be in the hospital for a total knee replacement upon trying it. QUOTE]
> 
> I'm just going to add something here about doing squats under the idea that building leg and butt muscle will help change an apple shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 27, 2007)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

ROAR!!!!!!


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!

GIVE IT TO ME!!!!!


*goes out to the grill with a big hunk of steak*


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....steak.....*drools*


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2007)

ciaobella said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I think the suggestion of performing squats was the most hilarious thing yet. Even though it wasn't directed at me, I sat here thinking that I'd be in the hospital for a total knee replacement upon trying it. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rainy (May 28, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> ciaobella said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah:
> ...


----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2007)

Rainy said:


> tonynyc said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't directed to me, but with all due respect I doubt the effectiveness of Jackowski's methods. This is even more so when applied to people of size, who the programme doesn't appear to tailor for (the OP is quite clearly not 'a ruler', for example).
> ...


----------



## kerrypop (May 28, 2007)

Hmm... well, I know of only a few things that have built me up to what I am now, and they probably won't be of any help to you, but here they are anyway:

1-Genetics- I have a badonkadonk, and there's no changing it. When I lost weight I lost from EVERYWHERE except my butt, and when I started to gain again, my butt was the first thing to start growing. I know EXACTLY where you're coming from.

2- Eating... well... eating changes my shape, because I get bigger. This is pretty irrelevant. 

3-Clothing. This one is kind of weird, but I know that how you wear your clothes changes where your rolls go. Weird, huh? I do not know if this is safe, or reliable, or anything, and I'm not suggesting it because I think it is a GOOD idea, but it is just something that popped into my head... corsetting? like, I know since you're a SSBBW it would probably be hard to find a corset, but maybe you could have one specially made, and wear it... often? I dont know if this would work at all... but, since everything else on this thread was ridiculous, I didn't feel bad throwing this random idea out there. Maybe it would work!! 

At any rate, you're adorable as is (even though that's probably not what you want to hear right now... too bad! ) and I hope you can figure out a solution for this that works for you.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 29, 2007)

Hmmm...I don't know about gaining just in the parts you feel you are lacking; I highly doubt that's possible --your best bet is to love the body you have. And I've seen pics, you should rock it, girl!  





Or...you could come to Chicago and I could give you some of my ass. Trust me, I could supply a small country with what I'm sitting on.


----------



## MissToodles (May 29, 2007)

While I'm all for people accepting their bodies as is, I've read many times that Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA) is supposed to help decrease abdominal fat, lower insulin resistance, speed up your metabolism, among other things. It's a slightly pricey supplement but it can be worth a try. Even if your body shape doesn't change, there are many other benefits that in the end are much more important. I take around 700 mg a day.


----------



## altered states (May 31, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> While I'm all for people accepting their bodies as is, I've read many times that Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA) is supposed to help decrease abdominal fat, lower insulin resistance, speed up your metabolism, among other things. It's a slightly pricey supplement but it can be worth a try. Even if your body shape doesn't change, there are many other benefits that in the end are much more important. I take around 700 mg a day.



Be careful with this kind of stuff. Supplements like this are unregulated and I read (on Wikipedia, for what it's worth) that it can actually increase insulin resistance. Also supposedly it can redistribute body fat around organs, which is not what you want.


----------



## ciaobella (May 31, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> ciaobella said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah:
> ...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 1, 2007)

well in my opinon the belly is the sexiest part of a BBW!


----------



## squurp (Jun 1, 2007)

There are times when I wish I wasn't such a BigBellySSBBW. I want more meat on my legs and arms and ass...and boobs! But it seems that anytime I put on weight it goes to my belly and if I lose weight it comes off everywhere but my belly....so the end result is that I have a huge belly no matter what.


Ok, I am not a doctor, but I've recently had to delve into this area a bit. so I will suggest a possibility, though a remote one:

weight gain as you describe, in some women, is a symptom of PCOS or poly cystic ovary syndrome. 

Don't panic about this though, as PCOS has many symptoms, which you may or may not have. However, it might be something worth exploring.

PCOS is not curable, but treatable with inexpensive meds, and is caused by a hormonal imbalance. However, making the diagnosis will most likely require a specialist, like a reproductive endocrinologist. Your regular doctor will not likely know anything about PCOS. In fact, it is one of the most misdiagnosed, and just plain missed conditions around. It was even featured on Mystery Diagnosis, on the health channel.

So, some women who have PCOS, and begin taking metformin actually lose weight, some don't, and some begin to distribute their weight differently.

Something to consider, but again, I am not a doctor, and you only mentioned a single symptom so weigh all that as you read this post.


----------



## boots (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't you get a whole heaping dose of CLA from eating meat, especially hoofed meat?



MissToodles said:


> While I'm all for people accepting their bodies as is, I've read many times that Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA) is supposed to help decrease abdominal fat, lower insulin resistance, speed up your metabolism, among other things. It's a slightly pricey supplement but it can be worth a try. Even if your body shape doesn't change, there are many other benefits that in the end are much more important. I take around 700 mg a day.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

squurp said:


> There are times when I wish I wasn't such a BigBellySSBBW. I want more meat on my legs and arms and ass...and boobs! But it seems that anytime I put on weight it goes to my belly and if I lose weight it comes off everywhere but my belly....so the end result is that I have a huge belly no matter what.
> 
> 
> Ok, I am not a doctor, but I've recently had to delve into this area a bit. so I will suggest a possibility, though a remote one:
> ...



Thanks for your post. I do have PCOS and insulin resistance. You must be relatively new to the boards to not have seen me bitching about it. So welcome to Dim I have had PCOS since I was bout 12. I'm not afraid of what that means, it is just a pain in the ass for the most part. I am on metformin and losing a little weight but not a lot and I don't have an extravagant diet of junk...so who knows.


----------



## squurp (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for your post. I do have PCOS and insulin resistance. You must be relatively new to the boards to not have seen me bitching about it. So welcome to Dim I have had PCOS since I was bout 12. I'm not afraid of what that means, it is just a pain in the ass for the most part. I am on metformin and losing a little weight but not a lot and I don't have an extravagant diet of junk...so who knows.

Maybe you've mentioned this before. . . I certainly don't recall you talking about it though. Well, I am glad to hear you are taking care of yourself. People who have insulin resistance AND PCOS usually don't respond as well to metformin. Its no majic cure though. . . just might help a little bit. 

I wish you luck in developing in the right places. . .I don't have much else to suggest to you.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't be ashamed of who you are


----------



## Aurora (Jun 2, 2007)

*laughs* And here I am, wishing my belly was bigger! XD Trade some? Hehe.

It is true that where you wear your clothing (mostly the waistband on pants) does help determine where rolls form.

I've lost some weight over the last couple years but I'm aiming to gain it back a bit, and I have some plans this time around. I've also heard the aforementioned trans fats thing, where eating trans not only develops belly fat but will bring fat from other areas of the body along to the belly area (hence the reason I'm consuming some more of them lately, haha - no worries though, I keep a close watch on my health and I've got a family history of great cholesterol, which is the main risk with trans). I'm also doing yoga now and stretching parts of the body I don't want to fatten as much as in the past (thighs and rear which are plenty big enough!). We'll see how this works.  So yes, I do believe that making some changes can change things around a little bit, but a damn big part of it is genetics, and some of those genes are deeply rooted.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 2, 2007)

Aurora said:


> *laughs* And here I am, wishing my belly was bigger! XD Trade some? Hehe.
> 
> It is true that where you wear your clothing (mostly the waistband on pants) does help determine where rolls form.
> 
> I've lost some weight over the last couple years but I'm aiming to gain it back a bit, and I have some plans this time around. I've also heard the aforementioned trans fats thing, where eating trans not only develops belly fat but will bring fat from other areas of the body along to the belly area (hence the reason I'm consuming some more of them lately, haha - no worries though, I keep a close watch on my health and I've got a family history of great cholesterol, which is the main risk with trans). I'm also doing yoga now and stretching parts of the body I don't want to fatten as much as in the past (thighs and rear which are plenty big enough!). We'll see how this works.  So yes, I do believe that making some changes can change things around a little bit, but a damn big part of it is genetics, and some of those genes are deeply rooted.



Yeah everything people are telling me is what I already assumed, lol, but I always had hope that someone somewhere had an awesome secret, lol. I have awesome cholesterol, as everyone in my family is hella fat (yes, a technical term, lol) but only 1 or 2 have cholesterol issues. As for wearing tight pants...is that what REALLY causes the double belly thing? lol. I always wondered. I like my big budda belly, I just wish I had a big ole bum and some thunderthighs to go with it, lol.

So you want to trade eh? I'll give you 50lbs of belly if you give me 50lbs of thigh....or is that too much for you?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 2, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Don't be ashamed of who you are



Oh there's no shame...lol, no shame at all....just wishing I had some ass..I'm not asking for a shelf butt, I just need SOMETHING 

This thread is kinda tongue in cheek cos I know you can't really do much to change things, but, I was hoping someone would know a miracle cure that would get me some assage, so to speak


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 2, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> well in my opinon the belly is the sexiest part of a BBW!




Well if that's a case, my belly over-runneth with sex appeal, lol.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well if that's a case, my belly over-runneth with sex appeal, lol.




I'm not trying to hijack, but the ^above post reminded me of a conversation I had once and I thought I'd post it:

Rebecca:
My belly is all over the place; it's mass chaos.

Boyfriend:
It's a veritable riot.

Rebecca:
If my belly is a riot, your penis is an uprising.

Boyfriend:
What does that make your vagina?

Rebecca:
No idea, what?

Boyfriend:
A coup.

/hijack


----------



## Aurora (Jun 4, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah everything people are telling me is what I already assumed, lol, but I always had hope that someone somewhere had an awesome secret, lol. I have awesome cholesterol, as everyone in my family is hella fat (yes, a technical term, lol) but only 1 or 2 have cholesterol issues. As for wearing tight pants...is that what REALLY causes the double belly thing? lol. I always wondered. I like my big budda belly, I just wish I had a big ole bum and some thunderthighs to go with it, lol.
> 
> So you want to trade eh? I'll give you 50lbs of belly if you give me 50lbs of thigh....or is that too much for you?



Yeah I've got a family history of fluff too, but I suppose being in this corner of the web it's a really good thing.  I mainly have to watch my sugar as I get older and I do take a pill for blood pressure, but I figure I don't mind taking a pill a day if it means I can be fat and happy and still eat salt. *laughs*

And yes, I do believe the double belly is caused by pants bands. I've never been afraid to increase the size of my pants to accommodate for growing girth and when stuffing I often pull 'em down around the belly and let it all hang out, hehe! I'm happy with my roundness as well, though I guess I'm kinda in between. 

50 lbs of thigh eh? Well I'm only 335, I dunno if I can spare _quite _that much. *laughs*


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I'm not trying to hijack, but the ^above post reminded me of a conversation I had once and I thought I'd post it:
> 
> Rebecca:
> My belly is all over the place; it's mass chaos.
> ...


hahaha i love it XD


----------



## Damon (Jun 8, 2007)

Isa said:


> Agreed. I think the suggestion of performing squats was the most hilarious thing yet. Even though it wasn't directed at me, I sat here thinking that I'd be in the hospital for a total knee replacement upon trying it.
> 
> I think some of the people posting are forgetting that they are not discussing a regular or even mid-sized person here. A high number of the women on DIM, the op included, are supersized and beyond so the conventional weight loss and/or body shaping advice does not really apply.



Well I dont see you offering any advice.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 8, 2007)

It's partly where you wear your pants, but it's also how much muscle you have in your abdomen... if you don't have much muscle, you're more likely to get rolls. That's why it's rather unusual to see a guy with belly rolls 

=Divals


----------



## Maxxbot (Jun 8, 2007)

Isa said:


> Agreed. I think the suggestion of performing squats was the most hilarious thing yet. Even though it wasn't directed at me, I sat here thinking that I'd be in the hospital for a total knee replacement upon trying it.
> 
> I think some of the people posting are forgetting that they are not discussing a regular or even mid-sized person here. A high number of the women on DIM, the op included, are supersized and beyond so the conventional weight loss and/or body shaping advice does not really apply.



Well I can tell you don't have the slightest clue about weight training or fitness. Do you seriously think the act of squatting down will damage your knees? What the hell do you think the kness were designed for?

I do squats with 400+ pounds on my back with no knee problems and tons of other athletes do more than that, with no issues. If I can do that I'm sure a large woman can do some bodyweight squats or dumbell/barbell squats.


----------



## Maxxbot (Jun 8, 2007)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> ^^hmmmm, sounds like a tricky situation. I have a idea, maybe you can do sit ups, a few at a time...and put some barbell weights laying flat on your belly while you're laying down. Start with light weights and increase every week or so, make sure you don't overdo. It might help to make your belly smaller and burn the fat off the belly. Sit ups and pushing your belly in and out with weights helps from what I know.



You can't spot reduce fat, building muscle under her belly will just make it appear larger...


----------



## Damon (Jun 9, 2007)

Maxxbot said:


> You can't spot reduce fat, building muscle under her belly will just make it appear larger...



I really dont think you can enlarge your abs that much unless your on 'roids


----------



## Damon (Jun 9, 2007)

Maxxbot said:


> Well I can tell you don't have the slightest clue about weight training or fitness. Do you seriously think the act of squatting down will damage your knees? What the hell do you think the kness were designed for?
> 
> I do squats with 400+ pounds on my back with no knee problems and tons of other athletes do more than that, with no issues. If I can do that I'm sure a large woman can do some bodyweight squats or dumbell/barbell squats.



For the most part I agree with you max but some of the people on here have knee problems from carrying so much extra weight for so long. I mentioned squats because they probably work the best but there are alternatives like the squats machine, leg press machine. And to be honest Max I really think that some people really don't want to hear about the solutions to their problems because they would require too much WORK. But thats my opinion.


----------

